# Abwicklungsdauer Retoure



## Jenny18 (2. Februar 2017)

Guten Tag,
eine frage wie lange sind denn derzeit die Retoure Bearbeitungsdauern.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (2. Februar 2017)

Hi Jenny18,

aktuell ca. 7 Tage, je nachdem was das für ein Fall ist. Wenn wir die Artikel zum Hersteller weiterleiten müssen, dann kann es schon mal länger dauern.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## Jenny18 (2. Februar 2017)

Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Hi Jenny18,
> 
> aktuell ca. 7 Tage, je nachdem was das für ein Fall ist. Wenn wir die Artikel zum Hersteller weiterleiten müssen, dann kann es schon mal länger dauern.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info war ein Umtausch mit Rückerstattung.


----------



## hsv2012 (1. März 2017)

Hallochen, kling mich hier mal ein
und wie lange kann es dauern wenn was eingeschickt wird?
mainboard Asus (kein UEFI mehr möglich..nur schwarzer Bildschirm)
Bekam von Caseking ne Antwort.

wir haben soeben Rückmeldung von ASUS erhalten, dass das Mainboard  voraussichtlich begutschriftet wird. 
Das war am 15.02.17...und wieder 14 Tage um...und es passiert nix.
Wie lange kann sowas denn dauern?...oder muss man erst seinen Unmut über Caseking (Asus) in diversen Foren zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## hsv2012 (1. März 2017)

oder sollte man doch lieber die Hände von Caseking lassen?


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (2. März 2017)

Hi hsv2012,



hsv2012 schrieb:


> oder sollte man doch lieber die Hände von Caseking lassen?



Das obliegt natürlich dir. Allerdings werden dir nur die wenigsten oder gar keine Händler ein Mainboard "auf Verdacht" austauschen (ausgenommen du widerrufst den Artikel und bestellst eben neu).

Mainboards müssen im Falle einer Gewährleistung im Rahmen der Sachmängelhaftung immer an den Hersteller weitergeleitet werden, damit dieser das Mainboard genau überprüft. Tauschen wir ein Mainboard auf Verdacht aus und der Hersteller lehnt uns die Reklamation ab, weil dieser eine durch den Kunden verursachte mechanische Beschädigung entdeckt, die wir nicht feststellen konnten, stehen wir als Händler relativ dumm da.

Bei Grafikkarten gestaltet sich der Austausch leichter, nicht umsonst bieten wir ein Sofortaustausch-Programm für eine Vielzahl von uns geführten Grafikkarten-Hersteller: Grafikkarten-Soforttausch bei Defekt!

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## hsv2012 (3. März 2017)

dann wäre meine Frage wie lange dauert sowas?
am 16.01.17 Retoure!. 
Ein Komplett Rechner in Einzelteile gekauft! Da sollte das aber ein bissl flotter gehen.
Hauptfehler des Mainboards..Nach der Taste F2 (kein UEFI mehr möglich..nur schwarzer Bildschirm, auch andere Tipps Online klappten nicht..Bios Update, Cmos Batterie raus, DP, HDMI Kabel Tausch uvm)
Selbst ein Asus Services Mitarbeiter schrieb mir
Wenn es auch über den HDMI ANschluss keine Bildschirmausgabe gibt um
 ins UEFI zu gelangen, scheint ein Defekt vorzuliegen.
Also kann das doch nicht ewig dauern.

Dann am 15.02.17 eine Nachricht von Caseking:
wir haben soeben Rückmeldung von ASUS erhalten, dass das Mainboard  voraussichtlich begutschriftet wird. 
Und es passiert weiter nix...


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (3. März 2017)

hsv2012 schrieb:


> dann wäre meine Frage wie lange dauert sowas?
> 
> am 16.01.17 Retoure!.


Mitunter ca. 2-4 Wochen.


hsv2012 schrieb:


> Ein Komplett Rechner in Einzelteile gekauft! Da sollte das aber ein bissl flotter gehen.


Das ist in der Hinsicht nicht relevant, weil nicht wir die Bearbeitungszeit verursachen, sondern der Transport und der Hersteller.


hsv2012 schrieb:


> Dann am 15.02.17 eine Nachricht von Caseking:
> wir haben soeben Rückmeldung von ASUS erhalten, dass das Mainboard  voraussichtlich begutschriftet wird.
> Und es passiert weiter nix...


Eine Bestellnummer etc.  wäre hilfreich. Die Gutschrift wurde dir vielleicht schon ausgestellt, was ich gern prüfen würde.


----------



## hsv2012 (3. März 2017)

Hallochen nochmal

Hier meine Daten
Kundennummer: 587469 
Bestell Nr: 980915 
Danke für ihr bemühen


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (3. März 2017)

Gutschrift wurde bereits erstellt. Erstatten oder mit einer neuen Bestellung verrechnen? Wenn ersteres, dann bitte Bankdaten per PN.


----------



## hsv2012 (3. März 2017)

Ok, würde was bestellen...werde schon was finden
Dann als Gutschrift.....wird dann verrechnet?!
Dann bedanke ich mich schonmal, wenn das so klappt
Muss man erst in Foren nach Hilfe rufen?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2017)

Eine Gutschrift bekommst du auf dein Konto überwiesen.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (6. März 2017)

hsv2012 schrieb:


> Ok, würde was bestellen...werde schon was finden
> Dann als Gutschrift.....wird dann verrechnet?!
> Dann bedanke ich mich schonmal, wenn das so klappt
> Muss man erst in Foren nach Hilfe rufen?



Ja, ich kann eine neue Bestellung mit der Gutschrift verrechnen. Dazu bitte ich einfach um deine Bestellnummer.


----------



## hsv2012 (8. März 2017)

Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann eine neue Bestellung mit der Gutschrift verrechnen. Dazu bitte ich einfach um deine Bestellnummer.



Hallochen
geht auch ne Gutschrift auf meinem Caseking Konto?
Brauche jetzt nicht zwingend etwas...Falls das nicht geht dann suche ich mir halt was raus..
Und wir reden jetzt vom Preis des Mainboards beim Kauf...(129,90€) ?


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (8. März 2017)

Befindet sich bereits auf deinem Caseking Kundenkonto. Solange du keine Erstattung respektive Verrechnung wünscht, verbleibt es als Gutschrift auf deinem Kundenkonto.

Jep, Gutschrift in Höhe von 129,90 EUR.


----------



## hsv2012 (8. März 2017)

Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Befindet sich bereits auf deinem Caseking Kundenkonto. Solange du keine Erstattung respektive Verrechnung wünscht, verbleibt es als Gutschrift auf deinem Kundenkonto.
> 
> Jep, Gutschrift in Höhe von 129,90 EUR.


Mit Gutschrift auf den Kundenkonto könnte ich leben..
?? Habe mich eingelocht? Findet man wo?
Habe was im Warenkorb gelegt...wurde nicht verrechnet!?


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (9. März 2017)

Ich zitiere mich mal.


Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann eine neue Bestellung mit der Gutschrift verrechnen. Dazu bitte ich einfach um deine Bestellnummer.



Die Gutschrift siehst du in deinem Kundenkonto online nicht, da Gutschriften nicht synchronisiert werden können.


----------



## hsv2012 (9. März 2017)

Jetzt wickeln wir hier das öffentlich im Forum ab? 
Auf meine E-Mail zu Caseking direkt keine Reaktion? ( vom 02.03.17)
Was ist denn das für ein Verein. 



Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal.
> 
> 
> Die Gutschrift siehst du in deinem Kundenkonto online nicht, da Gutschriften nicht synchronisiert werden können.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (9. März 2017)

Ich beantworte lediglich deine hier im Forum gestellten Fragen. Oder möchtest du die von dir im Forum gestellten Fragen per E-Mail beantwortet haben? Das wäre zwar umständlich, ließe sich aber einrichten.

Deine uns zugesandten E-Mails habe ich prüfen lassen. Es ist weder in der Reklamationsabteilung eine E-Mail vom 02.03. zu finden, noch im Service. An welche Adresse ging deine E-Mail?


----------



## hsv2012 (9. März 2017)

am 15.02. hat ihre Reklamationsabteilung ja geantwortet, und habe dann am 02.03.erneut nachgefragt.
die gleich e-mail adresse wie hier hsv2011@gmx.de



Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Ich beantworte lediglich deine hier im Forum gestellten Fragen. Oder möchtest du die von dir im Forum gestellten Fragen per E-Mail beantwortet haben? Das wäre zwar umständlich, ließe sich aber einrichten.
> 
> Deine uns zugesandten E-Mails habe ich prüfen lassen. Es ist weder in der Reklamationsabteilung eine E-Mail vom 02.03. zu finden, noch im Service. An welche Adresse ging deine E-Mail?


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (9. März 2017)

Das ist richtig, dass deine E-Mail vom 15.02. beantwortet wurde. Die von dir besagte E-Mail vom 02.03. haben wir jedoch nie erhalten. Ich empfehle deshalb die E-Mail vom 15.02. nochmal zu beantworten.


----------



## hsv2012 (9. März 2017)

So habe es eben nochmal versucht per E-mail  (Reklamation <reklamation@caseking.de>)
Es war ja nur ne Nachfrage...jetzt sind ja wieder drei Wochen vergangen. (15.02.17)
Wenn man so lange hingehalten wird kann einem alles vergehen.



Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, dass deine E-Mail vom 15.02. beantwortet wurde. Die von dir besagte E-Mail vom 02.03. haben wir jedoch nie erhalten. Ich empfehle deshalb die E-Mail vom 15.02. nochmal zu beantworten.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (9. März 2017)

Auf die Bearbeitungsdauer beim Hersteller haben wir bedauerlicherweise keinen Einfluss. Die Gutschrift wurde vor 6 Tagen erstellt und eben seit nun 6 Tagen behandeln wir den Fall im Forum, ob wir den Betrag mit einer neuen Bestellung verrechnen oder erstatten sollen. Deshalb bitte ich dich nochmal uns mitzuteilen, was mit dem Betrag geschehen soll.

Optionen die zur Verfügung stehen:

- Verrechnen mit einer neuen Bestellung
- Erstatten auf dein Bankkonto (bitte Bankdaten per PN, damit ich die eintragen und die Erstattung veranlassen kann)


Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## hsv2012 (9. März 2017)

Also auch vor 6 Tagen habe ich keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen (wie versprochen wurde)
Antwort von Caseking am 15.02.17.
Sehr geehrter Herr Schulze, 
wir haben soeben Rückmeldung von ASUS erhalten, dass das Mainboard  voraussichtlich begutschriftet wird. 
Sobald wir von ASUS eine Gutschrift erhalten haben, werden wir diese an  Sie weiterleiten. ES KAM NIX!
Jetzt 09.03.17 17.20uhr!!! kam die Retoure...aber nur Danke deiner HILFE!!

OK, dann also die Bestellung
SSCC-049  die SSD Cruical (99,90€) 1x
sowie GAMA-333 Sphex Mauspad 3x (3x 9,99€) 
wäre das jetzt ne Möglichkeit? 

Wenn das so auch nicht klappt...
dann schickt mir halt ein voll funktionstüchtiges 
   Asus   H170 Pro Gaming was ich auch bestellt hatte und defekt ist.



Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Auf die Bearbeitungsdauer beim Hersteller haben wir bedauerlicherweise keinen Einfluss. Die Gutschrift wurde vor 6 Tagen erstellt und eben seit nun 6 Tagen behandeln wir den Fall im Forum, ob wir den Betrag mit einer neuen Bestellung verrechnen oder erstatten sollen. Deshalb bitte ich dich nochmal uns mitzuteilen, was mit dem Betrag geschehen soll.
> 
> Optionen die zur Verfügung stehen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (10. März 2017)

Die Bestellung habe ich aufgenommen und geht heute raus.  Du hast noch 30 Cent als Gutschrift auf deinem Caseking-Kundenkonto zur Verfügung. Du kannst eine neue Bestellung per Vorkasse in unserem Online Shop platzieren und die erwähnte Gutschrift selbstständig vom Gesamtbetrag abziehen. Anschließend brauchst du lediglich den Differenzbetrag auf unser Bankkonto überweisen. Nach Zahlungseingang werden wir den noch offenen Betrag dann mit Ihrer Gutschrift verrechnen. Alternativ können wir den Betrag natürlich auch zurückerstatten.


----------



## hsv2012 (10. März 2017)

Danke, und ein schönes Wochenende



Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Die Bestellung habe ich aufgenommen und geht heute raus.  Du hast noch 30 Cent als Gutschrift auf deinem Caseking-Kundenkonto zur Verfügung. Du kannst eine neue Bestellung per Vorkasse in unserem Online Shop platzieren und die erwähnte Gutschrift selbstständig vom Gesamtbetrag abziehen. Anschließend brauchst du lediglich den Differenzbetrag auf unser Bankkonto überweisen. Nach Zahlungseingang werden wir den noch offenen Betrag dann mit Ihrer Gutschrift verrechnen. Alternativ können wir den Betrag natürlich auch zurückerstatten.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (10. März 2017)

Gern geschehen und gleichfalls.


----------



## hsv2012 (16. März 2017)

Bekam gerade ne E-Mail.
Wurde retourniert...Habe bei Caseking die  neue Anschrift angegeben. (Habe die Caseking Kundendaten (Adresse) vor einiger  Zeit aber geändert)
Hoffe das klappt dann



Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Gern geschehen und gleichfalls.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (16. März 2017)

Ja, wir haben die E-Mail erhalten und dir bereits geantwortet.


----------

